# Uber driver told cancer patient she deserves to be sick after canceling ride



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber driver told cancer patient she deserves to be sick after canceling ride*

*http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/u...ient-deserves-patient-article-1.2015510#bmb=1*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

honestly I'm surprised scandals like this don't happen more often


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

wow only got a free ride up to 30 bucks? Nice going Uber.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

If i was the manager, I would say, ok you have TEN free rides - any given amount. That might have kept her more content with Uber.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber are doing a new fundraiser, they could provide free travel to all her medical appointments


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, this reflects poorly on all Uber drivers to the general public. Uber drivers are independent contractors and some of them have very poor attitudes toward riders and shouldn't be driving for Uber. Great to see he was deactivated.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Eh...shit move on his part. She should have taken a picture of him and outed him. Dedicating a web page with his pic on it would have been a good move.

Having a place for comment would have been even better.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Sick Bastard with a capital B!

Thanks for making other Uber drivers look like soulless animals you son of a *****!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Nobody deserves cancer..
..but riders who spam drivers and make it a race to pick them up.. well they deserve some sort of STD, at the least. This rider lied about doing that and made up a story about a scarf. Also she has cancer but is also your typical Uber rider. A 4.5 at best.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Now, imagine there was no cheating drivers out of cancellation fees on uber part


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Nobody deserves cancer..
> ..but riders who spam drivers and make it a race to pick them up.. well they deserve some sort of STD, at the least. This rider lied about doing that and made up a story about a scarf. Also she has cancer but is also your typical Uber rider. A 4.5 at best.


Hmmmm.....try going through chemo. Your life changes drastically in most cases and becomes very uncomfortable. Life basically sucks and you still might die.

I'm thinking this is one of those times that miles of slack are cut.

Just say'n.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

More proof that Uber driver is just that .. a disposable driver doll .. deactivating the driver is totally unacceptable!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Should the driver have acted the way that he did? NO. He over-reacted to the situation. But, he certainly had the right to grumble to himself.

As for the customer: I am sorry she has cancer. That being said, if she was a driver would she appreciate someone requesting a ride and then cancelling it a minute later on a whim or because she decided to catch a cab? I doubt it. She seems to have known she didn't have clean hands, since she lied about the reason for the cancel. She certainly did not deserve the phone calls or texts that the driver sent her. But she is certainly not some innocent victim.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Hahahaha yes I love it.
Driving über has made us so unbelievably misanthropic. The transformation is complete. We are all Travis K.
I guess what I’m saying is that I’d like UberX passengers more if they all got cancer.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

A simple solution :
On surcharge hours when a passenger has to enter the fare multiplier manually to send us a ping..

"tap on the request button" --> "DO YOU WANT TO SEND A BINDING REQUEST?" PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS ACTION WILL COST YOU A MINIMUM FARE OF $5" PLEASE TYPE ""YES"" IF YOU AGREE.

tip tip tap... ""YES"

ping ping.. driver is coming..

This way Uber could also eliminate all the fake requests from Lyft .

WHY not change it in generally that way?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Hahahaha yes I love it.
> Driving über has made us so unbelievably misanthropic. The transformation is complete. We are all Travis K.
> I guess what I'm saying is that I'd like UberX passengers more if they all got cancer.


misanthropic = disliking humankind and avoiding human society.

It is hard to drive for Uber if you hate humankind and avoid human society.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

I get it being a frustrated driver feeling ripped off on every ride does not make for happy employees. . if the rates where normal this would not happen as who cares, just pick up another ride and get paid like the good ol days a few months ago...


UberComic said:


> *Uber driver told cancer patient she deserves to be sick after canceling ride*
> 
> *http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/u...ient-deserves-patient-article-1.2015510#bmb=1*


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Perfect example of why you don't tell off people who are wrong and "deserve" it. You never know what they are going through.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> misanthropic = disliking humankind and avoiding human society.
> 
> It is hard to drive for Uber if you hate humankind and avoid human society.


Passengers want a robot that drives and makes smalltalk. What does that have to do with actual socializing?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Hahahaha yes I love it.
> Driving über has made us so unbelievably misanthropic. The transformation is complete. We are all Travis K.
> I guess what I'm saying is that I'd like UberX passengers more if they all got cancer.


I think I was misanthropic before I started, but Uber has made me hyper misanthropic.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's made me ultra hyper misanthropic.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It's made me ultra hyper misanthropic.


Perfect avatar for that, Lidman. And paranoid


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Hahahaha yes I love it.
> Driving über has made us so unbelievably misanthropic. The transformation is complete. We are all Travis K.
> I guess what I'm saying is that I'd like UberX passengers more if they all got cancer.


Or at least plantar fasciitis.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Stop blaming this poor driver
When some one is under this kind of pressure and stress to met all the expenses and demands of this disgusted life working with this kind of rates is very hard and frustating that someone cancel a service required in the middle of the driver way
Some people dont have idea how we as drivers; we have to pretend and apparent in front if our neighboors, friends, family, passengers that we are doing great working full or part time for this stupid app
Is really hard not to blow when someone decide to cancel you in the middle of your way deliveratelly without take in consideration all the resources we are consumming to provide a much better and less expensive service that the stinky taxis
Is this for this that i implore to our pax to dont get angry when some of us make this kind of irrelevant mistakes comparing with the benefit pax get and the sacrifice drivers make


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Stop blaming this poor driver
> When some one is under this kind of pressure and stress to met all the expenses and demands of this disgusted life working with this kind of rates is very hard and frustating that someone cancel a service required in the middle of the driver way
> Some people dont have idea how we as drivers; we have to pretend and apparent in front if our neighboors, friends, family, passengers that we are doing great working full or part time for this stupid app
> Is really hard not to blow when someone decide to cancel you in the middle of your way deliveratelly without take in consideration all the resources we are consumming to provide a much better and less expensive service that the stinky taxis
> Is this for this that i implore to our pax to dont get angry when some of us make this kind of irrelevant mistakes comparing with the benefit pax get and the sacrifice drivers make


Hey Paco speako the englisho.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Stop blaming this poor driver
> When some one is under this kind of pressure and stress to met all the expenses and demands of this disgusted life working with this kind of rates is very hard and frustating that someone cancel a service required in the middle of the driver way
> Some people dont have idea how we as drivers; we have to pretend and apparent in front if our neighboors, friends, family, passengers that we are doing great working full or part time for this stupid app
> Is really hard not to blow when someone decide to cancel you in the middle of your way deliveratelly without take in consideration all the resources we are consumming to provide a much better and less expensive service that the stinky taxis
> Is this for this that i implore to our pax to dont get angry when some of us make this kind of irrelevant mistakes comparing with the benefit pax get and the sacrifice drivers make


I agree. Treat the working man like shit, don't be surprised if they lash back. Too many people act like Uber is already a driverless car service.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Hey Paco speako the englisho.


Hey bro in case you didnt notice yet; we are uber drivers not grammathics doctors


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

She made up a lie about needing to cover her bald head with a scarf—using her cancer to elicit sympathy. Then the guy used her cancer to make an insult. If you really think about it, what happened was just comeuppance.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

So you guys think it's okay to confront one of your family member with harsh or any remarks because they change their mind and not need service after all? FYI all of us drivers have gotten canceled on plenty of times, it happens in the service industry. So the next time you order something make sure you don't ever change your mind and cancel, even if some better service, faster service or just the best deal you ever had comes long. I'm not saying the cab was a great or best deal for her, (it wasn't mister right, it was mister right *now* for her) she just wanted to get out of the cold as quick as possible. Don't get me wrong I don't like cancellation either, but come on, it happens... Btw the only reason it's making news is because of her cancer, I'm sure he's not the first and only driver that has done it, but we will never hear about those stories. This was really dum on the driver' part, what did he get out of doing that? Maybe a little venting satisfaction and let's not forget Big Bang of "Deactivation" well at lease he won't have to getting bent out of shape for Uber pax canceling on him anymore.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

In General I agree that something like this should not happen. It's the "low lives that act like that driver"
But let's dig a little bit deeper first... It is not impossible to avoid it in the future.

If Uber used the same system as they now do during higher Surges:
*PAX has to punch in manually the fare multiplier to request* and he is now aware that the fare is double triple or whatever else..
"He clicks twice to accept" It is assured that it can't happen just by mistake while your phone is in your pocket.

*Why not charge the passenger as soon as he requests an Uber ? would also avoid all those fun and fake requesters.
Also those who browse to get an old outdated Uber Black Car within UberX*

*Simulation:*
APP : "click do request UberX"
PAX: "TAP"
APP : "are you sure you want an Uber? Your credit card will be charged a cancellation fee if you cancel after this point"
PAX : "TAP" YES I REALLY WANT IT...

APP : YOUR CAR IS ENROUTE


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> In General I agree that something like this should not happen. It's the "low lives that act like that driver"
> But let's dig a little bit deeper first... It is not impossible to avoid it in the future.
> 
> If Uber used the same system as they now do during higher Surges:
> ...


You should be in a software co making algorithms
I still dont know why are u wasting your ingenuity driving for this crab


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> So you guys think it's okay to confront one of your family member with harsh or any remarks because they change their mind and not need service after all? FYI all of us drivers have gotten canceled on plenty of times, it happens in the service industry. So the next time you order something make sure you don't ever change your mind and cancel


In my 26 years on this Earth I have never once canceled a same-day service after requesting it.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> In my 26 years on this Earth I have never once canceled a same-day service after requesting it.


That's really great of you! Not sure if you have, but I sure do cancel on Uber pax after accepting and seeing what their rating or their location. But I guess that's okay for me to waste that customers time as long it's not on my time or dime. My point is we all know as drivers for Uber that a customer has under 5 mins (4.59 mins) to cancel a request before they get charged for a no show, (unless it's the first time per Uber) we know that's part of the deal just like the $hitty rates they pay but we agree to that every time we log in to the driver app, if we don't accept the terms then all we need to do is not log in. Again I don't like the F&ck up terms but it's what we got for now, once I'm done with them I will smash the phone and return it back to them and never look back.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> You should be in a software co making algorithms
> I still dont know why are u wasting your ingenuity driving for this crab


Not craw, CRAW!!


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

UberComic said:


> *Uber driver told cancer patient she deserves to be sick after canceling ride*
> 
> *http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/u...ient-deserves-patient-article-1.2015510#bmb=1*


Not limited to an Uber driver. Wasnt it that pantload Sean Penn who said that anyone who disagrees with him should die a painful death from stomach cancer?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Not limited to an Uber driver. Wasnt it that pantload Sean Penn who said that anyone who disagrees with him should die a painful death from stomach cancer?


Yeah, but that's Sean Penn. He's a Demigod. Don't believe me? Ask him.


----------

